# General > Hobbies >  R/C Parts

## gunnlass

I've got two boxes of brand new Nikko parts for cars and track vehicles, wheels, chassis, antenna to much to list, I don't have the time to sell individually anywhere so if anyone's interested in the lot pm me to see them and make an offer.

----------

